# Thoughts on these ponies?



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1216862
14.1 hh 7 year old

http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1129369
14.2 hh 7 year old

http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1197920
14.2 hh 5 year old

http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1130717
14.2 hh 6 year old

http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1184265
14.1 1/2 hh 7 year old

We haven't seriously been looking, but we are looking. Thought on these guys (I'm 5'1") and would like to do large pony hunter 3' or green 2'9"


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

1) something about this pony's hooves bother me...they don't look right...they look too long or something...I'd definately want to know if it's been on a regular trimming basis
But I love the color and he looks like a great pony!! Good jumper also

2) looks like she's moving downhill on the one flat picture they had...but it's soo small I can't tell. She seems to be a great show pony and has the prettiest color

3) I like this mare's extentions...she's reaching far and looks balanced. I'd like to see a good confo picture and since it said she could jump, some jumping photos

4) something about the neck and face I don't like...it looks way too big for that little body, but that might be the odd angle of the photo...I'd want to see square shots

5) looks like a good pony...but don't think he's worth that they are asking (please note I'm not paying too much attention to what gender they are)

I like http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1197920 the best...but I'd like to see some jumping photos to say for sure since they did say she could jump...definately get more pictures on all...they all look good and would definately be worth the time to look into


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

http://craballeyfarm.com/_wsn/page5.html
There are more pictures of her and some jumping. I didn't see them before, her jump isn't great.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I just watched the video of her...definately an over jumper...she's a cute mover and looks cute over jumps, but she's not 100% good over them

I'd say either 2 or 5 then


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

1- Nice color. Yeah, I'm not too fond of the hooves either. That may be an easy fix with some farrier work.  I don't really like his head for some reason.

2- Looks very nice, a lot of good qualities, & lots of experience. I don't know the price (it is not listed) but I really like her. She seems great.  

3- She also looks pretty good. Looks like she has good confo. 

4- I think she has a big head, lol- not too fond of that.  She looks nice, but I'd need more photos to see more of her confo.

5- I don't really like his jumping picture...something about it. I also agree, he doesn't sound like he's worth that much. I'd like to get some more shots of him to be sure.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is another one I found

http://www.dianecrump.com/horse_pages/3507.htm
14.1 3/4 12 yr mare


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I loved the 2nd one.  5th one look good, but not much confo from pic. I didn't like 4th one much - head/neck look huge and unproportional (may be just pic, but...).


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Diana looks okay...I'd also like to see more shots of her but she looks nice.


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

personally to me i like # 1 and 2 . it depends on how high you want to jump. How high do you want to jump? oh and for # 1 someone doesn't like her hooves she could always fix those. just my opinion. :lol:


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd personally have a hard time paying these prices for an unregistered horse....(ok, let the comments start flyin'!)


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

ahearn said:


> I'd personally have a hard time paying these prices for an unregistered horse....(ok, let the comments start flyin'!)


The prices do seem a bit on the high side for not being registered, BUT registration would be icing on the cake for a sound, well formed, and extremely talented horse/pony. It it has a performance record to back up the price, then I don't really think registration matters too much.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't know how much registration matters for hunters or equitation. I'm not ever planning on breeding or doing breed shows so it doesn't seem too important. Just a quick add to that, a few people will put unregistered even if the horse is registered. It's happened with a few of the horses we've looked at before.

These prices for my area are actually pretty cheap for a pony hunter. I'm experimenting with the idea of getting a pony, but I'm still looking at small/medium horses as well.
If I get a horse I want to do 3' children's hunter and then 3'3" green hunter
if I get pony I want to do the 2'9" green hunter and then the 3' pony hunter.

Anyway, I think we only want to spend about 25k. I'm pretty sure the 2nd one is out of my price range, but I really liked her.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1190849
here is another pony


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She's a bit expensive. Looks like she has a lot of experience.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Last one is nice looking. She's actually in same price range as previous horses.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

AKPaintLover said:


> ahearn said:
> 
> 
> > I'd personally have a hard time paying these prices for an unregistered horse....(ok, let the comments start flyin'!)
> ...


Yeh I dont think it matters that much for what she wants to do. But yes defiantly a little over priced in my opinion. But if your willing to pay it, go ahead  Just remember there are millions of horses out there, dont settle on second best :wink:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

This one belongs to a friend of mine... he's been shown alot in local hunt shows... Maybe he might do?

http://www.virginiaequestrian.com/main.cfm?action=Classifieds&sub=view&ID=26692 

She put 13.3 for height but I think she's wrong becuase he seems like he's closer to 14 hands, MAYBE 14.1...


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

She looks lovely, but 14 hh is pushing it a little. I'm looking at a minimum of 14.1 (preferably bigger) because I have a fairly long torso. And according to my searches there really aren't that many horses/ponies in my area that are exactly what I'm looking for... And I'm not going "out of state" I'm trying to stick with Pennsylvania, Virgina, and Maryland.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Giz is in VA... He's been jumped 2'9. I'd have to ask her to stick him. We argued when she posted becuase I think he's bigger than she's saying.... I have pics if you are interested. If not, it's no big... I had no idea that there were as many "crazy" potential buyers out there as there are "crazy" horse "traders"... she cracks me up when she tells me about people that come out to see him...

He really is a sweet pony though... her 12 year old outgrew him.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd love to see a picture, although I'm still wary about the size. My old pony was compact and 14.0 hh; I looked like a giant on her, although I did ride a longer 13.3 hh pony and looked just fine.

I'm currently 17 so there is about zero chance I'm growing. I'm also planning on keeping my horse since I'll be going to state school. My parents have promised to continue paying board.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I need to get there during daylight...


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

The first 2 ponies are ones that we are thinking of looking at/buying if one of my horses sell ha ha ha. I am leaning more of the 2nd one due to height ability, but I hope you can find a pony that fits you too.

Do you have a certain 
-height
-age
-price

I know that we have a pony (my project but I don't own her) going up for sale within the next couple of weeks. She is roughly 14.1(maybe larger), 5 years old, great hunter. and she is located in Pennsylvania which is a plus for you


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Height: 14.1 to 14.2 or 15.1 to 16
Age: 6-12
Price: $25,000 is the top price according to my parents, but I actually think they will got the $30,000


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.bigeq.com/poniesforsale/2008-1-5_BELLADONNA1.jpg
http://www.bigeq.com/poniesforsale/2008-1-5_BELLADONNA2.jpg

Glencoe Belladonna:"Bella" is 8 yr old 14hand grey mare.Welsh/tb by Glencoe Nimbus. Amazing jump,cute mover,great conformation. Shown in the greens in 2006,Qualified for Pony Finals her first time out,2nd in MHSA , 3rd in Zone 3, Top 30 in the nation. Many champions and reserves and model wins.In 2007,shown in the Childrens with very limited showing(rider outgrown). Champions and Reserves, qualified for Zone finals. Very Very fancy. Reasonably priced Sadly outgrown.

She is a little smaller than I wanted.

Ad/pictures are from bigeq.com

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8nvJIs7gqo
video


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Can't really critique on her conformation because there are no pictures of her standing square.

I think she has a great tuck, though i would like to see her jump without a standing martingale on. I love her coloring. Looks like her back is a tad long? (just going by the video so I don't know)


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

I don't know if you have seen this pony already, but he caught my eye. 

http://dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1136031


And I just wanted to ad...who cares if it's registered? It doesn't have to be registered to be talented.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I was actually going to add him.


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

Also, I don't know if you want a pony right now or later, but a girl at my farm has two larges that she will be selling at the end of this year's show season. They're both really nice ponies. She's only like 12 years old and is already 5'4" I think! One is a palomino and the other is a dark grey. I know they both can jump anything. They've both schooled at least 3'. The palomino was bred in '06 and had a colt last spring. She wasn't worked for a while. I think she was jumping her again a week or two after the colt was weaned. Not sure how much she will be asking for them, but I know it won't be above 25K


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not quite sure how far you are willing to travel, but right now a lot of horses are for sale around ocala florida. I have a couple that I can give you if you would like, I know a trainer down there looking for a horse for me.

*This is my girl*. I don't know what heights you are looking at but she would be great for anything up to 3' 3". I have many more pics too.
http://ushja.equine.com/horses-for-..._id=acfa84c3-5f39-4520-8ac4-4519454e46d1&p=11


http://ushja.equine.com/horses-for-...h_id=acfa84c3-5f39-4520-8ac4-4519454e46d1&p=4
This horse is posted at $30,000, my friend was going to get more info until she got her new horse

Here are just a 2 for now there are so much more. I search under www.ushja.org and then under classifides.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Amanda- I said that about registery because around here most horses need to be registered to show. I agree with you that it shouldn't matter, but that is what I'm accustomed to. I have a lot of horsey friends that will not even look at a horse if it's not registered for that reason. Same goes if they have a mare vs. a gelding. If they will eventually breed the horse, it must be registered (in their eyes). That was just my 2 cents. It's what people are use to. 

Keep in mind that everyone on this forum are from different places with different expectations. They also have their own opinions...


----------

